# Medic! I need a medic now!



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

First Syria then Afghanistan now ME!
So what do we have here? I don't know yet, I am picking up shrapnel as we...errr...speak? Here's some debris...


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Rocket launch, @LeatherNeck, rocket launch!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Here's some more debris...huummm...wonder who has attacked me.........


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

LeatherNeck said:


> Here's some more debris...huummm...wonder who has attacked me.........


Some fine looking 'rockets ' there!


----------



## jw13 (Jun 29, 2016)

Good looking hit!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD (Jan 19, 2017)

Some heavy artillery


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

They sure are gents! Even some in there from an island. Wonder what Ollie North would say about that?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

LeatherNeck said:


> They sure are gents! Even some in there from an island. Wonder what Ollie North would say about that?


He wouldn't recall..

Nice hit Jack

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

Absolutely excellent


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Nice Job Jack!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

I don't know if I smoke that one with the monkey on it hard telling what might be inside of it.

Nice Strike


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

I like those weird Lead by Oscar


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

By lead i mean LEAF


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

ivandrocco said:


> By lead i mean LEAF


I was looking at those the other day thinking how cool it would be to have one. Definitely a conver starter. Not sure how much rest Jack as given it so far, but it's gonna get alot more.:grin2:


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

@LeatherNeck, if Jack sent it out I'm sure it's got plenty of rest. Another cool thing about that package including the Leaf and, the cigar glue is that you can use the outer wrapper of that leaf to make small patches along with the glue if you have a cigar with a cracking foot or other small crack. I've done that myself with excellent results.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

LeatherNeck said:


> I was looking at those the other day thinking how cool it would be to have one. Definitely a conver starter. Not sure how much rest Jack as given it so far, but it's gonna get alot more.:grin2:


Smoke it..I'm not a gimmick guy but those cigars are top notch smokes under that weird @ss cover.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

LeatherNeck said:


> I was looking at those the other day thinking how cool it would be to have one. Definitely a conver starter. Not sure how much rest Jack as given it so far, but it's gonna get alot more.:grin2:


It was given to me last summer by Island Jim himself (the distributor of the brand, and co-creator with Oscar Valladares, whom I've also met). I like the Corojos. Never got around to trying the Sumatra, which is what I sent you as a "rocket", which it may or may not be. LMK


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Oh, I'm sure it's gotten plenty of rest coming from Jack. Gimmick stick? I don't think it is, but I know what you mean. And yes, it will go down in flames of glory (hopefully glory) some day. But for now, it's comfortable in its new home.


----------

